# Tajima Neo TEJT-C1501 Machine Settings?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Good morning everyone.

Can some kind soul tell me the best machine settings for the Tajima Neo TEJT-C1501?

The settings on our machine have been messed up over time and I'd like to reset to known good defaults.

Many thanks

John


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

This is what I have although these setting are not necessarily default settings. # 9 inching is set at the maximum.

1. screen rpm
2.thread sns 2
3. preset hlt set
4. trim length 7
5. trim tmng -3
6. jump conv 3 st
7. auto jump off
8. a/s + tmng auto
9. inching 9 st
a. tie set s - eo
b. satin adj 1
c.com speed 9600
d. network off


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks very much Jennifer - I'll check the settings on our machine when I unpack it.

Cheers

John


----------

